

Ask HN: What are people using after Lavabit? - xeto

It&#x27;s been a while since Lavabit has shut down. What are people using now and why? How did you evaluate their integrity to privacy&#x2F;security?
======
lumberjack
My philosophy is that it doesn't really matter that much as long as it's not
Google. I don't think any other provider will be any less keen to capitalize
on their user's data but at least if it's not Google they are probably working
with far less other data provided by me (search, android...etc) so their
efforts will yield far less success in deciphering my daily routine and
habits.

Of course you shouldn't use clear text email for anything but the most trivial
of stuff.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
>Of course you shouldn't use clear text email for anything but the most
trivial of stuff.

How do you send emails to someone who is rather technologically illiterate?

------
aswerty
I use gandi.net. I have a free 1GB inbox with the domain name I have
registered with them and can upgrade if I need more space. I also think having
your own domain name for your email is a must. Once you do that you can
migrate between email services (that support custom domain names) seamlessly.

------
itg
I use fastmail, not free but I think it's worth it.

------
msh
mailbox.org is a decent option.

